# Meat Rabbits



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have been thinking about getting some meat rabbits what breed(s) do you recomend? We were thinkin NZ Whites or Flemish Giants or a cross between the two..... any thoughts?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Both are a popular choice, as well as checkered giants. Decide how much cage space you have as the giants need more room. Is the meat for you or for sell? The nz are popular because the white color incorporates to lighter skin pigmentation.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a link...good read...regarding meat rabbits and breeds. :thumb: http://www.rudolphsrabbitranch.com/rrrpt1.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Ive been raising rabbits gor 16years! super fun!!! My favorites are Satins and rex (standard size), NZs and cals are the most popular , so make sure you get well bred ones. Any commercial breed will do well tho (see list at http://www.arba.org). Giants ARE NOT good meat breeds. They are expensive to purchase tend t have small litters and can be hard to get bred , also take longer, with more feed to reach breeding maturity and/or butcher size, they also are very "large" but have a large heavy bone structure with very little meat.
Good luck!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

dobe627- Thank you very much! I think we are going with the NZ's 

Kylee- Thank you for that link! very helpful! I skimed it will have to sit and read it when I get the chance to do so.

J-Basqo Nubians- Thanks! I think we will get the NZ Whites, They are easy to find around here as some of the other breeds are a bit harder. I did find a NZ breeding trio, but one is an NZ/giant cross, would that be OK as a brood doe?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know much about it but you know caitlyn (aka goatsong) has been rasing them for years and was great when I asked her some questions about it...
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe I'll PM her.... Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/2815606760.html
Ok I found these, what do you guys think? I also know God's Love Farm has NZ's (none are avalible till late spring)


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My mom raises rabbits.
She is going to be buying new stock as she got cheated in the first set.
The breeder said they were NZ white and Chinchilla (a very nice mix btw) however after having 3+ rabbit people out here they all said they were Rex ,X and X. They looked good as pets but were mot meaty in any way. So she is only keeping the biggest doe from all that.

I personally would not go with a flemish giant as they are a lot of bone.
I like chinchillas over flemish giants, plus they are usually brown and the NZ's are white ofc...making some interesting color patterns.
We really like the NZ Whites and chinchilla's. A cross of both of them gets you a heavy weight rabbit with little bone.
This is all research based and based on our friends who have done it for years.
We have yet to restock in late spring as well. We are going to be raising all for meat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Jesse thak you for that info!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you all feed? We fed our pet rabbits(they were bred 2X) BlueSeal Bunny16 is there a 'meat' grain?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Personally ,to get started, I wouldn't get a cross bunny. you never know whats really in it. I really like the hybrid vigor of an outcross, so even 2 does of one breed and a buck of another for a trio will get you nice, growthy, healthy liters. t its most effective with the first generation cross for the vigor tho, not with subsiquent crosses and mutt bunnies. 

they dont formulate a "meat" ration. But I like to feed a higher protien (16%-18%, over %14) as this helps maintain a productive set up. Mine have always done great without any extras needed. However they love goodies when we have them, just not nessisary for vitality


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OK so Bunny 16 would be fine. 

The guy on CL has pure NZ and NZ/giant mix. I have talked to a few people that have pure NZ and they aren't being very honest and are trying to rip me off..... :hair: We will see We won't be getting anything till the begining of next month so we have time to get cages ready.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OK well we are getting the ones from CL.... two pure NZ (1buck & 1 doe) and a NZ/giant mix (she came with the other two.....) we are going to pick them up tomorrow!!!!! :leap:


----------

